# Pony 27091 9" Medium Duty Vise Mounting



## Notw

I recently ordered a Pony 27091 9" vise from amazon. It came in a sealed Pony box from amazon but it had no mounting hardware nor mounting instructions. Does anyone have these instructions or could at least tell me the proper hardware to use to mount it to my bench. Thank you


----------



## DocBailey

OK - I grabbed a pic of the vise and added some lines …

"A" - four holes typically countersunk for flathead wood screws inserted through front vise to hold wood liner for front jaw
"B" - two cutouts in rear casting for bolting rear jaw to underside of your bench (use lag bolts w/washers under the heads)
"C" -don't know about yours, but these are typically machine threaded so that you can attach wood liner for rear jaw without taking everything apart.
"D" - I would say lag bolts again, for bolting rear jaw into front edge of your workbench.


----------



## wapakfred

That mounts exactly the same way my Jorgenson vises mount. Jorgenson provides lag screws for the bottom of the table; they are 1/4" x 2 1/2" lags. For the screws that go through the rear jaw into the edge of the table they gave me really large wood screws, they look like #10×1 3/4" flat head. If you want hardwood jaws, the vise is (at least mine is) threaded for 1/4-20 machine screws, and to put 3/4" wood on it I used 1 1/4" long flat head screws. I don't like using lag bolts into the bottom of the table. I drill completely through the bench and drop carriage bolts through it and run nuts up against the vice. I counterbored the bolt hole on top so it was lower than the table surface, and filled that in with wood putty. Hope this helps….


----------



## Notw

Thanks guys i think between the two post that gives me everything that I need. Not sure why mine did not have mounting hardware or instructions in the box, rather frustrating though. Thanks again!


----------



## crank49

I bought a couple of Groz vises when Woodcraft had them on clearance and neither one of them had instructions or hardware. Just figured this was normal. 
I did the "carriage bolts from above in a counter bored hole" thing to mount mine like Fred did. 
This works really well, by the way.


----------



## Notw

Thanks for the information guys, I was able to mount my vise using (2) #12 wood screws on the front and then (2) 3/8" x 2" lag screws with washers on the bottom. I'm pretty sure it's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------

